# Whats the best car you have driven?



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

MontereyDave said:


> We love our 328i and 325i but nonetheless I still miss our '06 Mustang GT. It never skipped a beat or let me down from new until we traded it with 80K miles. Granted, its handling wasn't as tight and precise as a BMW but it was very predictible, never hairy (but I never drove it in snow or icy road conditions), and fun as heck to drive. I especially miss the torque, the rumble at idle and my ear to ear grin each time I floored the alum block 4.6 V8 with GT500 catback dual exhaust. I even miss the cheesy, fadish MyColor dashboard that allows adjustments to 125 color variations to suit your mood or whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes, that has to be the worst dash in all of sporty cardom.


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

TheTorpedo said:


> Have you ever driven a car that was better than a BMW? I test drove my friends 2010 Camaro and while not in the same vain as a BMW it didn't seem to have the same smooth feel to it while driving. Has anybody else noticed that when driving another car?


I drive an E90 M3 every day...pretty damn good car. I would say the following cars I have driven are better:

1 - 911; every variant. Driven the current platform in both base and S trims.

2 - Z06 vette. For the reasons the guy like his 06 Mustang times 10 minus the dash. The dash and interior are still inferior...

3 - Cayman S. Pretty much perfect; just needs the LSD...


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Justin T said:


> 3 - Cayman S. Pretty much perfect; just needs the LSD...


LSD has been an option on Caymans since 2009. I got to drive my 2006 S (without LSD) on the track twice and frankly didn't miss it that much. Most balanced car on the planet some would say.


----------



## Chris D (Dec 19, 2006)

Nice Mustang. My daughter just got a 2011 V-6 premium. Very nice car with over 300 HP. 

My top picks as far as best cars I've driven/owned in order (and this is admittedly very subjective):
Lamborhini Gallardo
Ferrari 430
Ferrai 360
Lotus Elise
Nissan GTR
BMW 550i
Porsche Cayman

The most disappointing car I owned was a Maserati Gransport. Very rolly polly in the turns and I hated it.


----------



## TiAgTouring (Sep 1, 2010)

2005 911 Turbo S. Its a Masterful car...acceleration was so fast that my neck hurt the next day. 

I'd give my left nut to drive an Exige S though....

Also E92 M3 DCT was incredible. That transmission was made by a group a magicians


----------



## TerraPhantm (Nov 22, 2004)

M3 or 750Li, depending on your definition of best.


----------



## CliffJumper (Aug 24, 2008)

Chris90 said:


> Integra Type R was the most fun car I've driven.
> 
> Never driven a Porsche - saving that for when I can afford one.


I've driven a wide range of cars (including Porsches), and honestly the the Integra Type R is one car I keep wishing I could drive again. There was something so raw, yet civilized about it, and I _loved_ the stick shift that I only had to move a few millimeters to change gears.

The Elise is almost as raw, but not as pleasing when you get the engine near redline. However, I do love the engine-behind-the-ears sound of the Elise... and NSX... and Ferrari...


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

1994 Porsche 911 Turbo


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

I can add my '92 Saturn SL - over 250k miles with nothing but routine maintenance, over 40mpg on the highway, went through years of snow and ice without having two sets of tires, a smooth clutch that makes my E46 seemed horrible, incredibly cheap consumables, and plastic door panels that popped back after a truck pushed it sideways. A near perfect commuter.


----------



## CDirks (Jun 28, 2010)

I drove a friend's '07 Boxster. It wasn't an S, but it was still a pretty smooth. While it was probably the most expensive thing I've ever had the pleasure of riding in, I'd have to say that my mom's A6 is a nicer car, not to mention faster.


----------

